# Can't Remember Right or Left ?



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone

As I stated in the Introduction forum, it's been a long long time since I have shot a slingshot.

So here is my first question, I'm right handed, and to save my life I can't remember which hand I held it in. Which hand is the best to hold the slingshot in if your right handed?

Thanks
Hoss


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

It's all a matter of preference. Hold a slingshot in your right then left hand, whichever one feels better, is the hand. Both me and my dad are right handed, but I hold a slingshot in the left, while he holds it in the right hand.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hold in your left and pull with your right. Most likely you are also right eye dominant. Determine that. Most Important.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks treefork, my right eye is my dominant eye. I hold my bow with my left hand and pull it with my right hand.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

the same with me i always hold my bow and slingshot in my left hand


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Most people hold bows and slingshots with the same hand but as treefork said, your dominant eye governs the choice.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi everyone im right handed and shoot slingshot lefthanded .i right eye dominant .when it comes to shooting a bow i shoot right handed . im still learning to be accurate but im considering leaning to shoot right handed just to see if accuracy improves have you experimented by changing hands.


----------

